# Is there a good forum app?



## Bishop1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Is there a decent app that you all use to read this forum on your iPhone?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Ya...it's called "Google Chrome." Works great.


----------



## grubjpeg (Nov 2, 2016)

Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

Safari


----------



## nhathodimid (Oct 26, 2016)

you can try this one: Driver for Uber - App for Uber Drivers


----------



## Anlaaios1 (Nov 5, 2016)

I used Tapatalk! it's nice!


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

I use tapatalk for other forums, luv it. But can't seem to find this forum. Something I'm missing?


----------



## Shehab (Aug 21, 2017)

Tapatalk is good


----------



## Jignesh Patel (Aug 14, 2017)

Tapatalk is an application to allow access to Internet forums on mobile devices, developed by Tapatalk, Inc. Tapatalk is primarily designed to provide improved forum access for mobile platforms over access provided by the forum software itself.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

More Cowbell said:


> I use tapatalk for other forums, luv it. But can't seem to find this forum. Something I'm missing?


I think the forum has to 'subscribe' (read Pay) to Tapatalk in order for access.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

dolllarchaser said:


> I think the forum has to 'subscribe' (read Pay) to Tapatalk in order for access.


what a crap, just use any browser


----------

